# Massey Ferguson 451 Hydraulic Oil



## fowells (5 mo ago)

I've got an MF 451 with a 1050 loader. One of the hoses on the loader has sprung a leak and I've lost considerable oil. Can you tell me what hydraulic fluid to use and what filter? I need to do a complete maintenance on the tractor - motor oil, coolant, filters, etc. and I don't have a Manual. Can you tell how to access a Service Manual for this tractor?

I'm a new member of the Forum and am looking forward to participating.

Thx,

fowells


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

AGCOPubs.com - Technical Manual Store for all AGCOCORP Brands






www.agcopubs.com




You might want to see if this manual fits your tractor.


----------

